

How Google Buses Are Ruining San Francisco - OJKoukaz
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/How-Google-s-Buses-Are-Ruining-San-Francisco-4249072.php

======
ternaryoperator
This is the normal, predictable demographic shift that occurs in any area that
becomes popular quickly. Prices go up and poor people are pushed out. When the
demand disappears and the town goes back to where it once was, then people
hanker for the good old days when it was a bustling boom town.

------
wmf
Flagged for blogspam. Original: <http://www.lrb.co.uk/v35/n03/rebecca-
solnit/diary> I think this was discussed recently, but I can't find it.

------
driverdan
Summary: SF is changing, new people with more money are displacing people with
less money. Boohoo.

I'm surprised this anti free market, anti capitalism BS gets play on here.

------
jedmeyers
So, the less rich people live in SF, the better?

------
lifeisstillgood
This used to be Town vs Gown - the conflict between usually rich University
students and those who actually lived in say Oxford.

Are well funded techies forcing out old people from their homes? No. Are they
crowding out the marginal turnover of housing stock - yes. Will this matter? I
don't know enough about SF to say for sure, but a town with a proud history,
functioning democracy and plannin laws and plenty of juicy tax income has a
problem that lets say Detroits mayor can only dream of

